# Bonnar v Silva UFC 153



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes. Love it.
@arielhelwani
Anderson Silva vs. Stephan Bonnar at 205 pounds and Glover Teixeira vs. Fabio Maldonadao set for UFC 153, per our friends at @usatoday.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wooooow...I was actually thinking they may have done Bonnar vs Sonnen to get his feet wet in LHW.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont see much point in the Silva fight....i know there is not much else...but damn.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Bonnar is probably the only guy that stepped up to fight silva lol


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Is this for reals? If so sweet. Love any chance I get to see Anderson Silva.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/mma/...s-stephan-bonnar-headlines-ufc-153/57770470/1
woah. that seems weird. Why is he fighting Bonnar and not Weidman?
I'm all kinds of confused. I just hope Bonnar survives the fight(literally). Bonnar is going to get killed.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet. I can understand Silva not taking a fight on short notice for the title. But this should be sweet to watch and Bonnar will go down quick.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Hail the Potato said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/mma/...s-stephan-bonnar-headlines-ufc-153/57770470/1
> woah. that seems weird. Why is he fighting Bonnar and not Weidman?
> I'm all kinds of confused. I just hope Bonnar survives the fight(literally). Bonnar is going to get killed.


I bet he lasts longer than Forrest did.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I gotta admit Im really anxious for this card.

Does that make me a lesser mma fan?


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

would be amusing to see the potential gsp vs silva matchup ruined by a fluke Bonnar win


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Sweet. I can understand Silva not taking a fight on short notice for the title. But this should be sweet to watch and Bonnar will go down quick.


He hasnt gone down quick up to this point. Although Silva has put away hard to stop people before...like Belfort, Leban, Marquardt.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

We have to have a vbookie on Bonnar getting hurt in training and Chael stepping up.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Good retirement fight for Bonnar. Hopefully he gets a good payday. 

When Andy wins the Jones-Silva buzz will over power the buzz of GSP-Silva.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

jbj said Bonnar was his hardest fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like this fight, a lot.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

The Best Around said:


> Sweet. I can understand Silva not taking a fight on short notice for the title. But this should be sweet to watch and Bonnar will go down quick.


I think it's more of having difficulty in making weight than not wanting to defend the belt on short notice. 

A.Silva is a big man.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hopefully he stops bonnar. Do something JBJ couldn't!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

If you guys want a good laugh follow this guy. But anyways should be a fun fight. 
https://twitter.com/MMARoasted


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow.

Stephan Bonnar and Fabio Maldanado? Sorry but I think I'll skip this one.

You're telling me, Anderson Silva is gonna waste one of his fights on the dude who got DOMINATED by MARK COLEMAN?!










ANDERSON SILVA VS. THE GUY WHO GOT DOMINATED BY MARK COLEMAN?!?!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL

MMA Roasted ‏@MMARoasted
Stephen Bonnar just pulled out. He thought the UFC offered him Anderson Cooper. #UFC153


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Fabio Maldonado vs Glover Teixeria is going to be ******* amazing. No way that fight sucks. Easily my favorite fight on the card.


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

This thread just put a huge smile on my face


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> LOL
> 
> MMA Roasted ‏@MMARoasted
> Stephen Bonnar just pulled out. He thought the UFC offered him Anderson Cooper. #UFC153


Breaking News: After agreeing to fight Anderson Silva in Brazil, Stephan Bonnar has won Fear Factor.



A lot of people are giving Stephan Bonnar very little chance against Silva. I call those people "Optimists."


lol


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

Bonnar vs Silva, is this a joke? I hope so


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Anderson Silva fighting at LHW is like those random episodes of old school Spiderman, usually he's in the city fighting the Green Goblin, or Doc Oc etc and stopping bank robberies on the reg., but once in awhile you get the episode where he randomly stumbles into the subterranean world of the mole people and all sorts of trippy shit happens.

And the next week he's back in the city and its like he doesn't even remember that crazy shit went down.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

RIP Stephan Bonnar


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

tight said:


> Bonnar vs Silva, is this a joke? I hope so


No joke about it, Bonnars on a 3 fight win streak. I respect the shit out of Bonnar, I hope it goes all 3 rounds and Bonnar doesn't get finished. Bonnar's a ******* warrior man.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

ptw said:


> No joke about it, Bonnars on a 3 fight win streak. I respect the shit out of Bonnar, I hope it goes all 3 rounds and Bonnar doesn't get finished. Bonnar's a ******* warrior man.


nvm it is 3 rounds.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

I just feel that, with Silva's age, he only has a certain number of fights left. He's a living legends and needs to be fighting other legends or possible legends. I respect Bonnar's heart but he was never a top talent. Put Silva against someone like Shogun at least, or someone like Rashad fair enough, but not Bonnar. 

Unless, of course, Silva is warming up for Jones at 205, then fair enough


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

That right there shows you how much Anderson cares for his country to step up on short notice no win fight just so that his countries PPV will have a worthy headline fight.

UFC 153 just went from good to bad to awesome. Strange. I am pretty sure this had something to do with 151, Dana probably offered some pretty big bucks in order to keep 153 interesting.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Bonnar.... I hope he pulls off a Matt Serra upset here!!! The dude has never been finished in the UFC!!!!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

They'll only have 2-3 weeks to train for UFC 153.

Will be interesting to see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

420atalon said:


> That right there shows you how much Anderson cares for his country to step up on short notice no win fight just so that his countries PPV will have a worthy headline fight.
> 
> UFC 153 just went from good to bad to awesome. Strange. I am pretty sure this had something to do with 151, Dana probably offered some pretty big bucks in order to keep 153 interesting.


There is nothing awesome about a mid-tier Light Heavyweight fighting a Middleweight whose got no desire to defend his belt.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

holy hell, I like this.

Bonnar FTW!


----------



## Apetimberlake (Sep 11, 2012)

Any chance to see the spider in action is great! Although I think Anderson silva Should be forced fight only using capoeira and bonnar can use the united rules of mixed martial arts.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to be rooting for Bonnar and I'll lose my freaking mind when he pulls off a win!!!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There is nothing awesome about a mid-tier Light Heavyweight fighting a Middleweight whose got no desire to defend his belt.


There is also nothing awesome about any of the bullshit you spew on these forums.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

OK so maybe this isn't the most relevant fight out there, but I have a hard time thinking of a more awesome match-up.

This is probably going to toe the line between sport and comedy.


----------



## abusername (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow huge suprise....Canderson Silva ducking Weidman.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There is nothing awesome about a mid-tier Light Heavyweight fighting a Middleweight whose got no desire to defend his belt.


yep... your right bro, he didnt just defend it 2 months ago or anything...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Honestly, maybe I should be excited about this fight but I just cant....

There is nothing exciting about Silva facing a bottom the the pool LHW just to put on a show. Silva will pick him apart any which way he wants, Bonnar will be a punching bag until he gets KTFO.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone think the betting line will go over 1000?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rastaman said:


> Anyone think the betting line will go over 1000?


I'd think it would be right around there. Probably even going over around fight time at some of the sites that like to hike up the juice on big favorites.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

For anyone who's dismissing this fight I don't see any other champions stepping up. This isn't an easy fight for Anderson Silva or any LHW for that matter. Bonnar comes to fight and is scrappy is hell. You have to put em away to win. This makes for an entertaining fight because Bonnar will bring it win or lose. That is what the fans want. 

Keep in mind how many bonus fights of these have we gotten from any champs. The only one I can think of is BJ Penn moving up to fight Fitch, Hughes x 3, GSP, Lyoto, etc. 

In case you forgot JBJ landed a spinning back elbow that should have knocked anyone out stone cold. Bonnar face planted, but got right back up. Props to Bonnar for stepping up and Anderson Silva for showing ALL MMA FIGHTERS what a true fighter and champion is.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> In case you forgot JBJ landed a spinning back elbow that should have knocked anyone out stone cold. Bonnar face planted, but got right back up. Props to Bonnar for stepping up and Anderson Silva for showing ALL MMA FIGHTERS what a true fighter and champion is.


Shhh dont tell everyone...


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

abusername said:


> Wow huge suprise....Canderson Silva ducking Weidman.


Uh, yeah. Weidman already has a fight scheduled dude. How is Anderson stepping up to help a main event equal he ducking someone else already scheduled and training for another fight? What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I honestly think Bonner just wants to fight, and what better way to get cage experience than to test yourself against the P4P king? Mad props to him. I think we will see Bonner Knocked Out for the first time in his career.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

That is how you save a card!

Props to everyone who stepped in!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight is going to be bloody way way or another. Bonnar is going to come out swinging and when Silva sees an opponent engage something in him just clicks and he goes into beast mode. Silva will raise his hands urging Bonnar to pour it on while the Rio crowd roars in approval. This is when you get to see magik!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well theres one thing for certain

bonnar isnt going to dry hump silva for 15mins.
i think this is a good fight with a chance of an upset if bonnar can get a few good shots in

i hope stephen performs better than forrest did though.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bonnar will try to slug it out. I have a feeling Silva will give the crowd a show and take his time with Bonnar... KO in the second by spinning back flying knee


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Love this new fight. Silva is going to dominate.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its not a fight I care to see.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

People are moaning why?. Anderson silva is a delight to watch and hats off to him for stepping in. Same for Bonnar, out of all the LH's that could of stepped up I didn't think it would be Bonnar.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Stephan is a great man.

They would have done Teix V Anderson but they don't want Glover getting a loss before his title run. 

Although Lyoto said that Teixeira was a teammate and friend, and did not want to fight him. Maybe Anderson has the same feelings.

I don't remember everybody whinging when Anderson fought Irvin. Bonnar is a far better fighter, is on a good win streak and is also a very popular fighter amongst MMA fans. Why are you all whinging now? 

I would have liked Anderson V Mark Hunt at HW but this will be fine. I wasn't expecting to see Anderson fight until 2013. He's a true company man and is actually doing almost the exact opposite of what Bones did.

He's stepping up on short notice to fight a heavier guy.

Whereas Bonese was in a training camp but still turned down the lighter guy.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh good god. Bonnar is going to die.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love these exhibition matches!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Question if Bonnar some how pulls off a miracle would it be the biggest upset in UFC/MMA history?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> We have to have a vbookie on Bonnar getting hurt in training and Chael stepping up.


This.



M.C said:


> I like this fight, a lot.


and this.




PheelGoodInc said:


> Bonnar will try to slug it out. I have a feeling Silva will give the crowd a show and take his time with Bonnar... KO in the second by spinning back flying knee


And most definately this! :thumb02:


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

If Bonnar knocks out Silva, this would be the happiest day of my life. One can only dream


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Lame.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

How is getting to watch Anderson freaking Silva do his thing against a fearless LHW who hasn't been knocked out ever lame?


I guess people prefer Silva - Thales Leites type of fights.... *sigh*


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

A legitimate 205 pounder who is a golden gloves champion and earned a black belt under Carlson Gracie. 

Silva is ****ed.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Like seriously if Bonnar wouldnt please all his fans and get this fight to the ground, he would have a legit chance of winning. The dude is huge...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> Anderson Silva fighting at LHW is like those random episodes of old school Spiderman, usually he's in the city fighting the Green Goblin, or Doc Oc etc and stopping bank robberies on the reg., but once in awhile you get the episode where he randomly stumbles into the subterranean world of the mole people and all sorts of trippy shit happens.
> 
> And the next week he's back in the city and its like he doesn't even remember that crazy shit went down.


:laugh: wtf. 

Bonnar deserves a high profile fight and Anderson stepped up to save the card, what else could you want.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

So last night I was thinking how fecking sad it is that I have to wait till next year to see Silva fight again. Now this news.

Ok, its a bit freaky... but who cares. We get to see Silva fight in October and he'll still likely be ready for whatever MW matchups are coming his way.

Win-win baby.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

This fight makes no sense at all to me, none, zero!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> This fight makes no sense at all to me, none, zero!


What else would you want to see? Anderson is taking a fight in a months notice against a 3-0 streak 205 lbs'er and Weidman-Boetsch, the two worthy challengers are going to face each other.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This is a really fun fight. Nothing more, nothing less. Dont know why people are whining to be honest.

It's better to be seing Silva fight Bonnar, than Silva fight nobody... which would be the alternative.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Killz said:


> It's better to be seing Silva fight Bonnar, than Silva fight nobody... which would be the alternative.


My thoughts exactly. The dude was not going to fight again this year and now he is. How anybody can complain about it is beyond me.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

so this is not a joke, it is actually happening?

my head just can't work towards believing it.

can anyone (and this is a legitimate question here, nothing rhetorical) explain to me how does this fight make any sense whatsoever? patch up fight for the card? why not give weidman a try then since we're at it?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hadoq said:


> so this is not a joke, it is actually happening?
> 
> my head just can't work towards believing it.
> 
> can anyone (and this is a legitimate question here, nothing rhetorical) explain to me how does this fight make any sense whatsoever? patch up fight for the card? why not give weidman a try then since we're at it?


Perhaps Anderson doesn't want to participate in a months notice, having to cut weight and all that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

hadoq said:


> so this is not a joke, it is actually happening?
> 
> my head just can't work towards believing it.
> 
> can anyone (and this is a legitimate question here, nothing rhetorical) explain to me how does this fight make any sense whatsoever? patch up fight for the card? why not give weidman a try then since we're at it?


Injuries plagued the UFC 153 card.

With Jose Aldo and Rampage Jackson out, the card was ruined. The UFC was able to get the P4P best fighter and Stephan Bonnar (3 win streak) and Noguiera to fight on the card instead. Thus saving it because now the card is still exciting to watch. 

Thats how it makes sense. Certain scenarios require the "Rankings" to be put to the side and instead just make a enjoyable/interesting fight for the fans to see.




Seriously...
Its not all about rankings people...

When have "FIGHT FANS" stopped being fans of Fights????? Now its more like "UFC Ranking System Fans".





Rauno said:


> Perhaps Anderson doesn't want to participate in a months notice, having to cut weight and all that.


You cant blame the guy. He wasnt planning on fighting till 2013 after all. 

Though if he was in a training camp im sure Anderson would have fought whoever they asked him to. Like most fighters do.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This card isn't nearly what it was but I'm glad they put this fight together. Though I think its just next to impossible that Bonnar does beat Silva the stage is set for the biggest upset in MMA history which will make the fight interesting to watch. I expect Bonnar to lose and take quite a beating but it wouldn't surprise if he hangs tough and gives Silva a tougher fight then expected.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't wait to see the odds on this fight...


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

halifaxdonair said:


> would be amusing to see the potential gsp vs silva matchup ruined by a fluke Bonnar win


I really would love to see this happen just as punishment to the UFC for these retard fights. Silva only has a few fights left and we just totally waste one with a fight against a non contender in a division Silva won't fight for the title for anyway. Idiotic.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay... Um, yeah. Okay.

A few things. 

1) Bonnar is F*CKING massive! He _could get Silva down.
2) He's fearless
3) As far as retirement fights go, this is about, thinking as a fighter/martial artist, as awesome a way out as I could think of. Testing your skills against the best fighter on the planet!? Bonnar is a hero, man.
3) Yeah, he could die, but he'd go down in history for that too 

All in all, I'd consider it a victory for Bonnar if he made Anderson bleed before going to sleep - but I really do think he'll bring it.
Genuine question, has Silva ever bled!? 

Also Bonnar should walk out with a Matt Serra t-shirt on._


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Bonnar means business.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

How are people complaining? For short notice this is awesome. Getting to see the best fighter on the planet is a treat. You can't expect someone to put their belt up on such short notice, especially with weight cutting. This trumps any solution I thought they'd come up with.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like Bonnar was the only person to step up but He will get finished within a round.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jags said:


> Looks like Bonnar was the only person to step up but He will get finished within a round.


I reckon He'll make it to the 3rd... doubt he'll make it to the final bell though.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

AJClark said:


> Genuine question, has Silva ever bled!?


Probably when they cut his umbilical cord.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Probably when they cut his umbilical cord.


I heard they had to get this guy to do it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not a relevant fight, but it will certainly be a fun one. Sometimes you just need to kick back and ignore ranking systems, reputations, etc. I think some of you have forgotten what it is to be a genuine fight fan. Respect to Anderson Silva for doing what Jon Jones was too much of a wimp to do. 

Bonnar is no joke. Far tougher test than any of Silva's fights at LHW thus far. Though I've no doubts Anderson will win, I can almost guarantee this fight goes the distance.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nothing would make me happier than for this upset to happen.

With that said, RIP Bonnar.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Not a relevant fight, but it will certainly be a fun one. Sometimes you just need to kick back and ignore ranking systems, reputations, etc. I think some of you have forgotten what it is to be a genuine fight fan. Respect to Anderson Silva for doing what Jon Jones was too much of a wimp to do.
> 
> Bonnar is no joke. Far tougher test than any of Silva's fights at LHW thus far. Though I've no doubts Anderson will win, I can almost guarantee this fight goes the distance.


I agree, why does it have to make sense, its a fight with potential to be exciting, we get to see a extra fight from anderson, its a fight, its fun to watch. I wish they had more Exhibition type fights. I will watch it.:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bonnar is going to be completely obliterated.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Some of the complaints I've read in this thread made me realize that people will complain at any chance they're given. There's literally no reason to not be excited for this fight. 

I'm disgusted by how fickle the MMA community has become, but in the same token it's nice to read how many here are also baffled why some can't seem to enjoy treats like this. 

If you're a fan of fights, Bonnar is definitely someone who could challenge Silva. He's a beast of a man who never stops moving forward and is probably one of the hardest guys at LHW to finish. He's fought the likes of Jones ... and is likely going into this fight with the idea to make it into a classic Bonnar war. This fight will be exciting, and if you don't agree I'd be really curious why you watch fights. 

I'm beginning to become convinced that these hipster MMA fans are just complaining because they've lost sight of the nature of competition and perhaps think expressing constant dissatisfaction is the cool thing to do.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Servatose said:


> Some of the complaints I've read in this thread made me realize that people will complain at any chance they're given. There's literally no reason to not be excited for this fight.
> 
> I'm disgusted by how fickle the MMA community has become, but in the same token it's nice to read how many here are also baffled why some can't seem to enjoy treats like this.
> 
> ...


What exactly is it about this match up that ANYONE could possibly like? The fact that Stephan Bonnar can take a punch? Big deal, this is the same man who was pasted by MARK COLEMAN at UFC 100, now we're supposed to throw down sixty bucks to watch him basically be a human punching bag for the biggest politician in MMA? This is typical Anderson Silva, he goes up to 205 and he picks a can or someone with pillows for fists(in this case both, Bonnar is absolutely terrible), he never mentioned Shogun's name when he was the Champion, he's completely terrified of being locked in a cage with Bones and if the truth was known he probably doesn't want a piece of Rashad either, so now he gets to beat up a guy whose a can, always has been a can and always will be a can in front of his people then after this we're gonna hear how he wants to go pick on a Welterweight who hasn't fought in nearly two years. Thankfully Carlos Condit is gonna spoil that one, so maybe Anderson will finally fight Weidman, that or he may do us all a favor and just retire.

And Fabio Maldanado? What the hell is that about? You've got Phil Davis fighting some no name and they wanna bring in a guy who lost his last two fights for Glover to beat up? Well isn't that just lovely.

And to top it all off, Jon Fitch won't be allowed to wrestle Erick Silva, this PPV sucks.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What's there to complain about? We get to see Silva fight twice in 3 months. I'm pumped just to see him back again, especially in Rio. Is this the best main event of the year? No, but its the third main event this card has had now. It's not like this was their first choice. 

If you don't like the fight, don't watch it. Chances are you will though. To those streaming the fight, you have no right to complain in the first place.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> People are moaning why?. Anderson silva is a delight to watch and hats off to him for stepping in. Same for Bonnar, out of all the LH's that could of stepped up I didn't think it would be Bonnar.


Guys like like Lyoto and others who really don't care for Silva, never want to even give Silva any credit. 

They hate the fight because they don't want Silva to get props. 

When there was probably no other decent named LHW that was willing to take that fight on 2-3 weeks training....in Brazil...

Not sure why people complain so much anyway. If you don't like a card just don't buy it. The card was awesome. Now it is at least still solid. Better than UFC 151.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> This fight makes no sense at all to me, none, zero!


How much sense are fights that are put together last minute supposed to make?

Enlighten me. 


What would you have done if you were the UFC? What amazing matchup would you be able to bring to 153 on a couple week training camp?

Quit your whining and go play with your dolls.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What exactly is it about this match up that ANYONE could possibly like? The fact that Stephan Bonnar can take a punch? Big deal, this is the same man who was pasted by MARK COLEMAN at UFC 100, now we're supposed to throw down sixty bucks to watch him basically be a human punching bag for the biggest politician in MMA? This is typical Anderson Silva, he goes up to 205 and he picks a can or someone with pillows for fists(in this case both, Bonnar is absolutely terrible), he never mentioned Shogun's name when he was the Champion, he's completely terrified of being locked in a cage with Bones and if the truth was known he probably doesn't want a piece of Rashad either, so now he gets to beat up a guy whose a can, always has been a can and always will be a can in front of his people then after this we're gonna hear how he wants to go pick on a Welterweight who hasn't fought in nearly two years. Thankfully Carlos Condit is gonna spoil that one, so maybe Anderson will finally fight Weidman, that or he may do us all a favor and just retire.
> 
> And Fabio Maldanado? What the hell is that about? You've got Phil Davis fighting some no name and they wanna bring in a guy who lost his last two fights for Glover to beat up? Well isn't that just lovely.
> 
> And to top it all off, Jon Fitch won't be allowed to wrestle Erick Silva, this PPV sucks.


Why don't you like fun?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hadoq said:


> so this is not a joke, it is actually happening?
> 
> my head just can't work towards believing it.
> 
> can anyone (and this is a legitimate question here, nothing rhetorical) explain to me how does this fight make any sense whatsoever? patch up fight for the card? why not give weidman a try then since we're at it?


Do people even think before they post? Do these people have an ounce of common sense?

Probably because Anderson is about 215 right now. He doesn't want to cut 25-30 lbs in 2-3 weeks. 

That is why he is fighting at LHW. 

I know it hurts for you to think. But try it some time so you don't waste any time making uneducated posts.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Last night, the UFC announced that UFC Middleweight Champion Anderson Silva had stepped up to save UFC 153. The card was in serious trouble after losing both a main and co-main event fighter Tuesday afternoon. The news of injuries to Quinton "Rampage" Jackson and Jose Aldo looked like they could potentially kill any anticipation for the event. However, the 185 lb. champ agreed to fight UFC Light Heavyweight veteran Stephan Bonnar as the headliner.
> 
> Although all main event fights have been 25 minute affairs for months now, UFC 153 will be the exception. Considering the circumstances, it's not especially surprising to see MMA Fighting's Ariel Helwani confirm that the fight will be a three round bout (via Twitter)
> 
> ...


*Bloodyelbow*

Going to be a 3 rounder.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Bonnar has a way of making good fighter look bad. He is involved in nothing but nasty, gritty, slugfest of fights. I wouldn't be surprised to see him go the distance with Silva and make it an entertaining fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Machida super fan was just complaining the other day on how champs never fight. He brought up Silva and JOnes. Both guys have fought way more than GSP recently. Add one more fight for Silva a guy who he says never fights. 

I don't care if he is fighting Bonnar. No other man would step up. Bonnar is on a win streak, is a legit 205er, and has a legit blackbelt. Lets see GSP save a card vs. a legit 185er with a legit blackbelt. He wouldn't in a million years.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Pumped for this fight!

People are moaning but realistically this is a lose/lose situation for AS and he had balls stepping up. Bonnar is a big LHW with legit skills, on a 3 match win streak. He has also never been finished (aside from cuts).

As for people saying he is ducking Weidman etc. PLEASE do yourselves a favour and SHHHHHHHH.

1) None of you have any idea about ANY of the facts involved
2) Weidman just had elbow surgery

Please, don't make fools of yourselves. Although people love to critique AS, he is clearly just stepping up to fight at LHW to save the card. BE GRATEFUL!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Guapo speaks wisdom.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am excited for this fight in the sense that, a good KO is always nice to see.

And yeah yeah blah blah Bonnar doesn't get finished. He is going to get smoked.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What exactly is it about this match up that ANYONE could possibly like?


I like it better then Anderson not fighting at all. Is that what you would prefer?


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> _*Guys like like Lyoto *_and others *who really don't care for Silva*, *never want to even give Silva any credit*.
> 
> They hate the fight because they don't want Silva to get props.



Umm..... so you're saying that Lyoto and Silva don't respect each other?...and don't train together a lot?...and aren't actually very close friends?

interesting. ...where'd you read this?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

BadTrip said:


> Umm..... so you're saying that Lyoto and Silva don't respect each other?...and don't train together a lot?...and aren't actually very close friends?
> 
> interesting. ...where'd you read this?


he is talking about LyotoLegion, the "I hate everything except Lyoto, Chael and Cruz" guy.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

hellholming said:


> he is talking about LyotoLegion, the "I hate everything except Lyoto, Chael and Cruz" guy.


....................... I knew that.

heh... thanks for correcting me.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

These threads always bring out our resident trolls in force. I'll just throw out there that I don't care who Silva is fighting. The fact that he is going out of his weight class on 1 month notice to help out the UFC to salvage another card is enough for me to give him respect. This isn't an issue of ducking, its an issue of pride. He wants the UFC card in Brazil to succeed and he's coming in to headline it to keep the star power in the card.

Shame on all the negative dudes on here that complain about everything that they possibly can. Bash JJ for not taking a fight you like. Bash Silva for taking a fight you don't like. Bash GSP for using his skillset to dominate everyone he fights. Let's drop the constant negative attitude and bring more positive useful opinions to the forums. Not everyone is going to have the same opinion and that's fine but the constant irrational baseless finger pointing and slander is pointless.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Crazy news to log onto see. Bonnar deserves this. He begged for the TUF spot and is really unnoticed for being on a 3 fight streak. This is the spotlight fight for him and he deserves it. Too bad it's against Anderson Silva haha. Excited to see it because they are two of my favourites.

It's also good to see AS step up. There was talks that he offered to fight on 151 AFTER it had been called off. As if he only phoned to look good in Dana's book. I get the feeling that maybe Anderson is looking into a possible fight with Jon Jones. This is his second time being linked to a LHW fight in a row. I wish he would give up the MW belt and start fighting on his own terms.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm taking bonnar he can do it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If you don't like it, don't buy it. When will people learn that it's really as simple as that? The UFC is never going to please everyone, and that's why the option to not buy a PPV exists. Stream it for free, don't watch at all... so many options that make pissing and moaning over the internet seem redundant.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I think the days of accusing Anderson of "not being a company man" are over.

He offered to save UFC 151 and now he's saving UFC 153 

Now, this will be an uphill battle for Bonnar to say the least, but as some people mentioned, I still see him lasting longer than Griffin. But fighting AS in Rio of all places, you're pretty much screwed


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> These threads always bring out our resident trolls in force. I'll just throw out there that I don't care who Silva is fighting. The fact that he is going out of his weight class on 1 month notice to help out the UFC to salvage another card is enough for me to give him respect. This isn't an issue of ducking, its an issue of pride. He wants the UFC card in Brazil to succeed and he's coming in to headline it to keep the star power in the card.
> 
> Shame on all the negative dudes on here that complain about everything that they possibly can. Bash JJ for not taking a fight you like. Bash Silva for taking a fight you don't like. Bash GSP for using his skillset to dominate everyone he fights. Let's drop the constant negative attitude and bring more positive useful opinions to the forums. Not everyone is going to have the same opinion and that's fine but the constant irrational baseless finger pointing and slander is pointless.


Word!! Preach it brutha!! +rep


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Ugh, what a TERRIBLE fight.

At Silva's age I don't want to see these garbage fights. Don't get me wrong I love me some Bonnar (no ****), but come on.

Sigh.

I thought this was a joke.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

evzbc said:


> Ugh, what a TERRIBLE fight.
> 
> At Silva's age I don't want to see these garbage fights. Don't get me wrong I love me some Bonnar (no ****), but come on.
> 
> ...


Silva said he wasn't fighting until 2013. This way we get to see him fight an extra time. What's the issue?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What exactly is it about this match up that ANYONE could possibly like? The fact that Stephan Bonnar can take a punch? Big deal, this is the same man who was pasted by MARK COLEMAN at UFC 100, now we're supposed to throw down sixty bucks to watch him basically be a human punching bag for the biggest politician in MMA? This is typical Anderson Silva, he goes up to 205 and he picks a can or someone with pillows for fists(in this case both, Bonnar is absolutely terrible), he never mentioned Shogun's name when he was the Champion, he's completely terrified of being locked in a cage with Bones and if the truth was known he probably doesn't want a piece of Rashad either, so now he gets to beat up a guy whose a can, always has been a can and always will be a can in front of his people then after this we're gonna hear how he wants to go pick on a Welterweight who hasn't fought in nearly two years. Thankfully Carlos Condit is gonna spoil that one, so maybe Anderson will finally fight Weidman, that or he may do us all a favor and just retire.


I could go on about all the reasons that you are wrong and elaborate on what it means to be a fight fan but I'm just going to call you a troll and be done with it. At this point you are just UFC OWNS version 2. The sooner you're off these forums the better off they will be.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

This is a stupid fight for Silva to take. Despite what people may see on teh surface, Bonnar has a STELLAR ground game and can wrestle Anderson to the ground. He's also a pretty big 205. Bonnar also has excellent boxing when he wants to and stops just swinging for the fences... Silva has so much to lose from this its ridiculous. Bonnar is expected to (and probably will) lose, but if he wins he's just taken down an MMA god and he'll probably retire off of it. Ridiculous for Silva to take this.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> This is a stupid fight for Silva to take. Despite what people may see on teh surface, Bonnar has a STELLAR ground game and can wrestle Anderson to the ground. He's also a pretty big 205. Bonnar also has excellent boxing when he wants to and stops just swinging for the fences... Silva has so much to lose from this its ridiculous. Bonnar is expected to (and probably will) lose, but if he wins he's just taken down an MMA god and he'll probably retire off of it. Ridiculous for Silva to take this.


I get the feeling that Anderson really didn't put a lot of thought into this fight. He probably was given a big money offer to help save a card in Brazil. His pride towards his country and a big fat paycheck was likely more then enough motivation to take the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> This is a stupid fight for Silva to take. Despite what people may see on teh surface, Bonnar has a STELLAR ground game and can wrestle Anderson to the ground. He's also a pretty big 205. Bonnar also has excellent boxing when he wants to and stops just swinging for the fences... Silva has so much to lose from this its ridiculous. Bonnar is expected to (and probably will) lose, but if he wins he's just taken down an MMA god and he'll probably retire off of it. Ridiculous for Silva to take this.


Man I hate the new era of thinking in MMA!

Always worrying what fighters have to lose. It is a fight, they have 1 fight to lose. Losing once is not the end all be all. What happened to the old way of going about fighting? For the love of the competition and testing your skills? 

It is getting to the point where the fans are getting more worried than the fighters. Silva gladly takes a fight with a 205er and you are over here worrying about how risky it is to fight Stephon Bonnar. 

Fans are more worried about guys legacy's, rankings, fairness more than the actual fights these days. It's crazy!

What happened to just scrap?

PS: Your boy is getting owned on that card. Owned bad.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Is it wrong that I want Bonnar to beat Anderson just for the laughs?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Why is this fight bad? I'll answer that seriously because I think it is important.

Obviously I love MMA. Isn't it obvious that anyone who bothers to regularly read and post in this forum is beyond the "casual fan" designation. So given that, why do I not like this fight? Why wouldn't you want to see A. Silva fight? Why do you hate the UFC? WHY DO YOU HATE AMERICA!?!?!

To return to serious discussion, the reason I hate it is because it is yet another matchmaking attempt that signifies a business strategy that I think is unsustainable. That strategy being the "make whatever fight will make us the most money RIGHT NOW" strategy without any concern for the long term.

The UFC became successful by embracing regulations, sanctioning and becoming more like a sport than a freak show. That is the correct strategy because the number of fans who will watch and stick by a sport are significantly larger than those who will watch the less organized "lets just make whatever fights are cool" method.

How is Pride doing these days? They made fights mostly on what they thought would get the most eyeballs, not based on who the most deserving was, tended to ignore weight classes frequently, etc. What happened to them?

I want to see the best guys fight the best guys. That is all. Silva fighting Bonnar has no bearing on that. At all. If the UFC continues with that trend (see also trying to get Sonnen-Jones to happen) I think it will hurt the long term prospects of the sport because fans need to trust the promotion to put up the best guys, not the most entertaining guys. If they don't trust that, they won't keep watching.

I'm not talking about immediate collapse, I'm not saying that every single fight has to be based on ranking. In general though, I do not like the direction that the UFC is going with match making big fights because I think it is a short term gain, long term pain strategy that will hurt overall popularity.

I think that makes me more of a fan, not less of one.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Man I hate the new era of thinking in MMA!
> 
> Always worrying what fighters have to lose. It is a fight, they have 1 fight to lose. Losing once is not the end all be all. What happened to the old way of going about fighting? For the love of the competition and testing your skills?
> 
> ...


Hey I'm not complaining that he took the fight, I'm glad I get to see Silva, in all probability, do the matrix and crush another elite fighter. I'm just saying that I don't think he really thought this through. There's way more for him to lose than to gain. Yes, he is probably getting paid like a mother****er for it, but if he loses it's not going to be good for him as a fighter in the long run. 

As far as the "Old way of fighting," Silva could still do that. If Silva fights and loses to someone who is seen to have something of a chance against him this isn't nearly as harmful. 

Look at what happened to Fedor when he dropped to Werdum, for instance. Werdum was even seen as someone who could be a threat to him as well and the entire community still dropped out from under him. 

Anderson losing a fight between now and when he retires is the difference between him going down as the greatest fighter of his time (Now able to be argued with Fedor, if he loses) or going down as the best fighter in history. It's a big deal to MMA as a whole.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think fights like this should happen more often. It's irritating to see guys only fight number one contenders twice a year. Get them some tune up fights on occasion.

And if they lose, you could always just push the other guy boxing style.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> This is a stupid fight for Silva to take. Despite what people may see on teh surface, Bonnar has a STELLAR ground game and can wrestle Anderson to the ground. He's also a pretty big 205. Bonnar also has excellent boxing when he wants to and stops just swinging for the fences... Silva has so much to lose from this its ridiculous. Bonnar is expected to (and probably will) lose, but if he wins he's just taken down an MMA god and he'll probably retire off of it. Ridiculous for Silva to take this.


His striking and BJJ don't even almost concern me when it comes to Anderson Silva. There is nothing elite about Bonnar.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Man I hate the new era of thinking in MMA!
> 
> Always worrying what fighters have to lose. It is a fight, they have 1 fight to lose. Losing once is not the end all be all. What happened to the old way of going about fighting? For the love of the competition and testing your skills?
> 
> ...


All of this. I'd rep if it let me.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Man I hate the new era of thinking in MMA!
> 
> Always worrying what fighters have to lose. It is a fight, they have 1 fight to lose. Losing once is not the end all be all. What happened to the old way of going about fighting? For the love of the competition and testing your skills?
> 
> ...


/end thread


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TraMaI said:


> This is a stupid fight for Silva to take. Despite what people may see on teh surface, Bonnar has a STELLAR ground game and can wrestle Anderson to the ground. He's also a pretty big 205. Bonnar also has excellent boxing when he wants to and stops just swinging for the fences... Silva has so much to lose from this its ridiculous. Bonnar is expected to (and probably will) lose, but if he wins he's just taken down an MMA god and he'll probably retire off of it. Ridiculous for Silva to take this.


lmao, You think refs will let Bonnar keep Anderson down if he can get him there? Come on now, you're better than that, if Anderson gets put on his back, the boo's start coming in and the ref will put 'em back on their feet to cheers.



deadmanshand said:


> I could go on about all the reasons that you are wrong and elaborate on what it means to be a fight fan but I'm just going to call you a troll and be done with it. At this point you are just UFC OWNS version 2. The sooner you're off these forums the better off they will be.


I am not a fight fan, I'm a sports fan, this isn't going to be a competitive athletic competition, this is Stephan Bonnar "going out in a blaze of glory" and another one for Anderson's highlight reel. Does anyone here really think Bonnar has anything for Anderson?

And are you really going to act like Anderson's manager didn't turn a Weidman fight because he's not a name? I guarantee you if they offered him Bisping they would have took it.




Soojooko said:


> I like it better then Anderson not fighting at all. Is that what you would prefer?


Considering I don't like Anderson, yes, outside of the Forrest and Chael fights I've never cared for him.



St.Paul Guy said:


> Why don't you like fun?


I like fun, I don't like one sided mis-matches, that's what the main and co-main event of this card is, as is the Big Nog/Dave Herman fight. Jon Fitch won't even get the chance to employ his skill set because the second he gets Silva down he'll be stood back up, same with Phil Davis probably unless he gets a quick sub on that nobody he's facing.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Man I hate the new era of thinking in MMA!
> 
> *Always worrying what fighters have to lose. It is a fight, they have 1 fight to lose. Losing once is not the end all be all. * What happened to the old way of going about fighting? For the love of the competition and testing your skills?
> 
> ...


Do you remember Gerald Harris?

In six months, he went from having his knockout on Sportscenter to being unemployed....all because he lost one fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Oh my mangina! Blah blah blah. I don't like Anderson because he looks better than me in a pink shirt. Blah, blah, blah.


I'm sorry I don't speak troll so the translation may be incomplete.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yes, I've forgot if you don't like Anderson you're a troll. >.>


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Beat my favorite cheating felon twice. Blah, blah, blah. Arouses feelings in myself that confuse and frighten me when he dances after beating my favorite fighter. Blah, blah, blah. Answer every comment with a supposedly witty sarcastic statement. Blah, blah, blah.


I really hope my translation of that Trollish is bad because it's kind of disturbing.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome, nice way to save the card. Exhibition fights like this are fine IMO, keeps fighters active and should Anderson lose, he's still the 185lb king.

I highly doubt he loses this though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Hey I'm not complaining that he took the fight, I'm glad I get to see Silva, in all probability, do the matrix and crush another elite fighter. I'm just saying that I don't think he really thought this through. There's way more for him to lose than to gain. Yes, he is probably getting paid like a mother****er for it, but if he loses it's not going to be good for him as a fighter in the long run.
> 
> As far as the "Old way of fighting," Silva could still do that. If Silva fights and loses to someone who is seen to have something of a chance against him this isn't nearly as harmful.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it doesn't bother Silva. Perhaps he doesn't look at it like that. Perhaps losing isn't something to worry or weigh risk too. He has lost before. 

Guys like Jones and GSP weigh risk. And how much money they earn/could lose. All about their brand. 

Silva is almost 38 and just wants to fight. Probably because he wanted to save the card for the fans of Brazil since they destroyed all the promises of Chael/Silva 2 in Brazil.

The idea that "oh my god" what if I lose....is ridiculous. Penn is considered an all time great and has several losses. Fedor is still considered the best HW in history. 

Being viewed the #1, #2 or #5 best fighter of all time doesn't seem as much of a concern to Silva or many fighters as it seems it is for you. 

How is losing to Weidman any worse? Silva loses to Weidman who has 9 total fight and is in the same weight class is so much better for his legacy than losing to Bonnar? Why?

Perhaps we don't see it the same way. But I'm glad fighters like Silva, Sonnen, Diaz, BJ don't see it your way.

You have the same views a boxer or boxing fan would have. Risk/Reward for every fight has to be weighed. And if it isn't all in your favor then it isn't worth the risk...rather than fighting for respect and the love of the sport.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Do you remember Gerald Harris?
> 
> In six months, he went from having his knockout on Sportscenter to being unemployed....all because he lost one fight.


When you talk it isn't ever relevant. Only in your own little world.

We are talking Anderson Silva taking a 205 lb fight. And you bring up Gerald Harris. Those are very similar situations.:confused03:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Haha, MMAOddsbreaker has Anderson as a -1350 favorite - that's got to be some kind of record?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't get how people are so quick to discredit Bonnar. 

1.) It is a fight, anything can happen.
2.) He's fighting with nothing to lose, that makes him dangerous
3.) He's a big light-heavyweight with a granite chin
4.) His performance against Kingsbury showed a solid ground game and a renewed interest to win.

and most importantly... Even if Bonnar loses, this will still be a fight. Not a match, a fight. It will be worth the money.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Considering I don't like Anderson, yes, outside of the Forrest and Chael fights I've never cared for him.


Really? I cant say I noticed. :serious01:


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

evzbc said:


> Ugh, what a TERRIBLE fight.
> 
> At Silva's age I don't want to see these garbage fights. Don't get me wrong I love me some Bonnar (no ****), but come on.
> 
> ...


Neg rep because I posted this, really?

Hey, I LOVE watching Anderson fight probably more than the average person. I just wished they'd use his role as the BEST FIGHTER EVER against someone a little more, relevant?

Look at Fedor. A short time ago he could have been matched up in the biggest super fight in the UNIVERSE ...now ...who cares.

I'm sure Silva will destroy Bonnar but, it's MMA, anything can happen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Who says this is another fight of Silvas wasted???

Anderson Silva wasnt planning on fighting till 2013. This is more of a BONUS fight of Silvas rather then a wasted one. Plus he wants to fight for another 6 years supposedly anyway.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> When you talk it isn't ever relevant. Only in your own little world.
> 
> We are talking Anderson Silva taking a 205 lb fight. And you bring up Gerald Harris. Those are very similar situations.:confused03:


My God, you're one clueless ****, that or you're just hellbent to make me look like I'm rambling about shit.

You were going off about TraMai's post saying you "hated the new way of thinking in MMA."

You then proceeded to say the very following words "Always worrying what fighters have to lose. It is a fight, they have 1 fight to lose. Losing once is not the end all be all. What happened to the old way of going about fighting? For the love of the competition and testing your skills?"

I wasn't talking about Anderson Silva, I was talking about your "one loss isn't the end of the world comment" So yeah it does make sense.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Blah, blah, blah, Tiny penis. Blah, blah, blah. Yeah. Uh huh. What now? Blah, blah, blah, blah. If you don't admit I'm right my penis gets smaller. Blah, blah, blah


I don't know if my Trollish is getting better or worse because whatever you're saying is sounding weird.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

evzbc said:


> Neg rep because I posted this, really?
> 
> Hey, I LOVE watching Anderson fight probably more than the average person. I just wished they'd use his role as the BEST FIGHTER EVER against someone a little more, relevant?
> 
> ...


Gave you a rep to equalize. I sense your frustration, but he's here to save the day. Gotta admire that. He's a soldier who goes into battle. As I posted in an older thread. Here's one of my favorite lines. 

Marcus Aurelius: You have proven your valor once again, Maximus. Let us hope for the last time. 
Maximus: There is no one left to fight, sire. 
Marcus Aurelius: There is always someone left to fight. How can I reward Rome's greatest general? 
Maximus: Let me go home. 
Marcus Aurelius: Ah, home. 

Marcus Aurelius: Tell me again, Maximus, why are we here? 
Maximus: For the glory of the Empire, sire. 

This is why his name will be etched in granite stones til the ends of time.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Entertaining fight. 
Anything can happen in a fight. 
Bonnar is a fearless, moving forward SOB. I am a BIG fan.
He has zero to lose. Silva could lose UFC win streak, but hey, he as been defeated before. That can happen against anyone. He is a fighter. 

What about Silva is got to ground? Don't you think he can defend himself there? 

I am pumped for this fight. And it's a subtstitute fight...

LOL ppl affirming Silva is afraid to be locked in a cage with Bones or evan Rashad.



Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson is ducking GSP.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson is ducking GSP.


How is he ducking Gsp you mad man?.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

What a dumb fight.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if people are worried about Anderson's legacy, and his record, then maybe he should retire now and stay undefeated in the UFC.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

hellholming said:


> if people are worried about Anderson's legacy, and his record, then maybe he should retire now and stay undefeated in the UFC.


Well if he's not going to fight Jones then he should retire but he'll never be the goat that way IMO.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I say good on him, he takes the fights he's given and he wants to fight. Anderson can fight whoever the **** he wants now, he's the best there's ever been in the UFC.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Cool fight, but Bonnar is going to get tooled harder than when he fought Machida many years ago. His skills hasn't change much since then. Not taking away anything from him, he's a warrior but I don't see this ending well for him.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Embarrassing, just embarrassing, thats the only way to describe this.

Nice of Silva to step up on the card, and I have nothing against Bonnar as a person, but this is a joke. It's like having one of the Detroit Red Wings regular season games be against a beer league team. Sure it might be entertaining in some ways, but long term, this is just awful in so many ways.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HorsepoweR said:


> What a dumb fight.


:laugh:
I know!... It's great, isn't it?!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Anderson Silva isn't a robot, the fact that some people don't like this fight amazes me. 

Who do you guys want to see him against? Weidman is recovering so that's a no. Another possible contender for the title would be Boetsch. So he'd have to prepare for him AND cut lke 25 lbs. He wasn't supposed to fight this year, instead his taking a fight at 205 for the fans.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I know what the outcome will be, we ALL do....but I'll still be cheering my heart out for Bonnar. Done a lot for the UFC, he's hard as nails, and has big balls to take this fight. 

And that can't be argued.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

LizaG said:


> *I know what the outcome will be, we ALL do....* but I'll still be cheering my heart out for Bonnar. Done a lot for the UFC, he's hard as nails, and has big balls to take this fight.
> 
> And that can't be argued.


I wouldn't go that far, It's a 3 round fight, and Bonnar has the sense to try and take it to the ground as quickly as possible. It's not outside the realm of possibility that he wins a couple of rounds.

I'd say he has a solid 5% chance of winning.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I wouldn't go that far, It's a 3 round fight, *and Bonnar has the sense to try and take it to the ground as quickly as possible. It's not outside the realm of possibility that he wins a couple of rounds*.
> 
> I'd say he has a solid 5% chance of winning.


I so hope you are right oh Nerdy-one.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Well if he's not going to fight Jones then he should retire but he'll never be the goat that way IMO.


I don't think he should retire for that only. Anderson said before he would fight Jones at 185. He has credentials and seniority in the house to wait there for anyone. Jones is the one still building his career. He ducked Sonnen, btw.
Bonnar is a bad a*ss that always bring remarkable fights but he's no champ, still I don't want him to retire.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't think Anderson should fight Jones. A 37 year old legend Vs a 24 year old in his prime. If Jones wins he somehow gets given this "GOAT" title, but we all know it'd mean nothing. I have a feeling that theres a reason that AS is dipping his toe in the water again at LHW though.

Anyways, can't wait for this fight. Bonnar is the man. Maybe not a single guy in UFC more likeable than him. I burst out laughing when he was mentioning that Jon Jones' highlight reel elbow was illegal haha. Anderson Silva is the greatest and now Bonnar finally has a crack at the big time.

What annoys me is the hypocritical fans around here. I'm pretty sure me and LyotoLegion had a discussion where he was telling me that people shouldnt just be handed title shots because they drop weight class, saying "They havent done anything relevent at that weight". Well Anderson Silva is 2-0 at LHW in the UFC and hasn't faught there in years. If anything, throwing him in there with a guy on a 3 fight win streak is unfair to him by those standards, correct?


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

LizaG said:


> I so hope you are right oh Nerdy-one.


I hope so too. I have a terrible feeling that Bonnar thinks it's his job to just go in there and swing away like he did in both fights against Forrest, and if he does it'll go very badly for him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bonnar using size and wrestling to defeat SIlva.

It's gonna happen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> ...instead his taking a fight at 205 for the fans.


... and his wallet.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is sick!!

Bonnar deserves at least one huge fight like this. He always fights his ass off and he always puts on a great show.. hell he went 3 with Bones and he took some shots in that fight!

The American Bloody psychotic beast will look better against Anderson than any LHW UFC fighter has I'm calling it right now.

Never been knocked out and he's fighting the greatest P4P fighter in the world... 

Good god imma get my beer and popcorn ready for this!!

Thank you Joe!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I don't think he should retire for that only. Anderson said before he would fight Jones at 185. He has credentials and seniority in the house to wait there for anyone. Jones is the one still building his career. He ducked Sonnen, btw.
> Bonnar is a bad a*ss that always bring remarkable fights but he's no champ, still I don't want him to retire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using VS Free


Anyone who really believes he "Ducked" Sonnen is not on my list of rational thinkers.

About Jones, he's still building a legacy but he's already faced a higher level of competition than Anderson Silva has, and he's still rolling.

Some call Anderson the GOAT but Jones will surpass him.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Anyone who really believes he "Ducked" Sonnen is not on my list of rational thinkers.
> 
> About Jones, he's still building a legacy but he's already faced a higher level of competition than Anderson Silva has, and he's still rolling.
> 
> Some call Anderson the GOAT but Jones will surpass him.


Any one trying to deny an undeniable fact and also acting like a "fortune teller" is not on my list of rational thinkers also.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Have to respect Anderson a ton here for this. Pretty much any result other then total domination and a finish people will talk ish about, and even if he does do exactly that people will still say "but its Bonnar.." Lighten up, its a fun fight as a THIRD option. Some people are just way overcritical.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Any one trying to deny an undenieble fact and also acting like a "fortune teller" is not on my list of rational thinkers also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using VS Free


So who has Silva beat that rivals the skill level of Machida, Rampage and Rua?
The biggest win in A. Silva's title rain is Henderson back in 08.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

slapshot said:


> So who has Silva beat that rivals the skill level of Machida, Rampage and Rua?
> The biggest win in A. Silva's title rain is Henderson back in 08.


Yeah but Anderson beat the undefeated and undisputed champion twice. :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Yeah but Anderson beat the undefeated and undisputed champion twice. :thumb02:


The champion who is so dominant that even the great John Bones Jones ducked out of a fight with him because he knew that he would no doubt be mangled by the greatest fighter who's every graced a pair of gloves..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> So who has Silva beat that rivals the skill level of Machida, Rampage and Rua?
> The biggest win in A. Silva's title rain is Henderson back in 08.


Franklin back when Silva beat him was a far more impressive scalp then the plodding zombie Rua that Bones crushed. And I consider Belfort better then Rampage. And I consider Chael Sonnen a pretty damn skill full fighter.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The champion who is so dominant that even the great John Bones Jones ducked out of a fight with him because he knew that he would no doubt be mangled by the greatest fighter who's every graced a pair of gloves..


Jones was even scared of the great Chael because of his fierce fighting abilities.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Jones was even scared of the great Chael because of his fierce fighting abilities.


Not to mention Chaels absolutly uncanny ability to punch and kick.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not to mention Chaels absolutly uncanny ability to punch and kick.


The spinning backfist was so feared Anderson had to run away and avoid it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Franklin back when Silva beat him was a far more impressive scalp then the plodding zombie Rua that Bones crushed. And I consider Belfort better then Rampage. And I consider Chael Sonnen a pretty damn skill full fighter.


Umm no he wasn't even close, I remember people calling Franklin a can crusher back then. The talent level that Franklin had faced always left a question mark. The LHW champion Rua? Belfort is fighting Jones next unless someone gets injured. Odds are Sonnen can't beat Rua a motivated Rampage or Machida.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> So who has Silva beat that rivals the skill level of Machida, Rampage and Rua?
> The biggest win in A. Silva's title rain is Henderson back in 08.


Man, I strongly disagree from your point of view(not alone, btw) about their competition, but bottom line is you called me irrational out of the blue. Get your sh*t together.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> The spinning backfist was so feared Anderson had to run away and avoid it.


It was actually so dangerous that after said fist TKOed the fence it went in on Chaels chin... Luckily the greatest fighter in the world showed mercy and didn't knaw it off mid fight for its act of treason..


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It was actually so dangerous that after said fist TKOed the fence it went in on Chaels chin... Luckily the greatest fighter in the world showed mercy and didn't knaw it off mid fight for its act of treason..


LOLOLOL you win :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Man, I strongly disagree from your point of view about their competition, but bottom line is you called me irrational out of the blue. Get your sh*t together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using VS Free


I umm called you irrational for making a irrational statement. Saying Jones is "ducking" Sonnen out of fear after everyone Jones has fought is void of rationality, I thought that much was clear.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I care more about Teixeira's fight.

Glover should walk through Fabio. That's right, I said walk through. A bold statement that I don't use often in MMA. At first I was disappointed that he was getting a fight that wouldn't do much for him in terms of rankings, but then I considered how he is still new in the UFC and making his mark. Another impressive win will give him more exposure to the casual fan. I picked him to beat Rampage, but Rampage could have still potentially won. Even though Rampage doesn't care too much about fighting anymore, the guy still had legit skills and could have slowed Glovers hype before it even began.

Glover should have the advantage on the ground, but I see him keeping it standing. Fabio is solid, but Glover is on a roll and I don't think Fabio is the guy to derail his winning streak. His chin is solid so he will probably last a few rounds, but that just gives us more of a chance to see what Glover can do. Provided he doesn't gas from trying too hard to finish Fabio early, Glover should win this one comfortably in my opinion.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Apparently the odds opened with Bonnar at +850, higher than Serra vs GSP 1

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> I umm called you irrational for making a irrational statement. Saying Jones is "ducking" Sonnen out of fear after everyone Jones has fought is void of rationality, I thought that much was clear.


He ducked. Period. 


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Umm no he wasn't even close, I remember people calling Franklin a can crusher back then. The talent level that Franklin had faced always left a question mark. The LHW champion Rua? Belfort is fighting Jones next unless someone gets injured. Odds are Sonnen can't beat Rua a motivated Rampage or Machida.


AS's UFC opponents numbers of wins: 286 victories
AS's UFC opponents numbers of losses: 97 losses
Ratio: 286/97 = 2.95 win ratio

JJ's UFC opponents numbers of wins: 184
JJ's UFC opponents numbers of losses: 54
Ratio: 184/54 = 3.41 win ratio

The numbers say that Jones's opponents are of higher quality than Silva's. The numbers might be closer if I only used their records from the time they fought the champs and not after(seeing as nearly half of Jon's fights have happened in the course of a little over a year, his opponents have fought 1 or 2 times since then).


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Why is everyone hating on Maldonado? He's one of the best LHWs to watch and he has sick boxing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ptw said:


> AS's UFC opponents numbers of wins: 286 victories
> AS's UFC opponents numbers of losses: 97 losses
> Ratio: 286/97 = 2.95 win ratio
> 
> ...


Man, there are so many variables in every match and fighters performances for every match that you would have to keep on going on this calcs and still get to an unconclusive result.
If you want to consider math, I would say Jones has undeniable talent, but he is ahead for this division by oversizing, over reaching and over powering his opponents. Mathematcally speaking: He is too big. Plus, he started his career in UFC 10 years(a whole decade) younger than Anderson. You might have to consider this for a more accurate and fair comparison.

All the props for the Champ and Bonnar, a man that can't be remembered for the performance against Coleman. Not fair.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free

Removed(Duplicated)


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> Bonnar using size and wrestling to defeat SIlva.
> 
> It's gonna happen.


I wouldn't be shocked honestly. Bonnar has never been finished and he's been hit soooo hard. I'm curious to see how Anderson will do if he lands and keeps landing in the first but Bonnar just walks through it. That's a scary thing to get your best possible outcome and the guy still be coming forward. Same thing if someone could just keep stuffing gsp, it would be interesting to see how he reacted. So curious to see what happens if Bonnar survives some shots and is still around in the second.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Bonnar will lose but he will make more of a fight out of it than most probably expect.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I wouldn't be shocked honestly. Bonnar has never been finished and he's been hit soooo hard. I'm curious to see how Anderson will do if he lands and keeps landing in the first but Bonnar just walks through it. That's a scary thing to get your best possible outcome and the guy still be coming forward. Same thing if someone could just keep stuffing gsp, it would be interesting to see how he reacted. So curious to see what happens if Bonnar survives some shots and is still around in the second.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App





RearNaked said:


> Bonnar will lose but he will make more of a fight out of it than most probably expect.


Bonnar will make a fight out of it BUT he is getting finished. Il take bets on this all day.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah if anybody actually thinks Bonnar is going to win this fight, i'll gladly bet you all of my credits he does not. Limba, back those words up


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

you have to be kidding me this fight is a joke


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

jmsu1 said:


> you have to be kidding me this fight is a joke


Why weren't you crying when Irvin got a fight with Anderson?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just thought of something. If the LHW title holder retains his title and Anderson beats Bonnar and GSP loses or does not want to move up north even in a catch weight bout...then something funny might happen. I mean look at how everything has transpired over the course of the month. 

Juss sayin...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Why weren't you crying when Irvin got a fight with Anderson?


Because it happened 4 years ago, 2 years before he joined the forum?

i would bet with you El bresko but the vbookie odds are going to be too good.

I've always said somebody is going to beat him someday. war psycho.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Because happened 4 years ago, 2 years before he joined the forum?
> 
> i would bet with you El bresko but the vbookie odds are going to be too good.
> 
> I've always said somebody is going to beat him someday. war psycho.


Yeah, that's true. I read the guy's posts anyway, he loves GSP and hates Anderson. It's a question that can be posed to everyone that is shitting on this fight, why was it fine to fight Irvin? I don't remember anybody complaining when that happened (I wasn't posting, just lurking). 

Oldie, you are going to lose all of your damn credits if you bet on Bonnar.. what the hell are you meant to retire on?

What if I give you 1 million credits if Bonnar wins and you give me 300k if Andy wins? That way you can still squander the rest of your creds in the vBookie.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah, that's true. I read the guy's posts anyway, he loves GSP and hates Anderson. It's a question that can be posed to everyone that is shitting on this fight, why was it fine to fight Irvin? I don't remember anybody complaining when that happened (I wasn't posting, just lurking).
> 
> Oldie, you are going to lose all of your damn credits if you bet on Bonnar.. what the hell are you meant to retire on?


 I'll make it up on Stann


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I'll make it up on Stann


If you do that i'm going to have to donate you some credits as a gesture of goodwill :thumb02:

also check the last post I made prior to this one, I edited it but you didn't see it before you posted.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah, that's true. I read the guy's posts anyway, he loves GSP and hates Anderson. It's a question that can be posed to everyone that is shitting on this fight, why was it fine to fight Irvin? I don't remember anybody complaining when that happened (I wasn't posting, just lurking).
> 
> Oldie, you are going to lose all of your damn credits if you bet on Bonnar.. what the hell are you meant to retire on?
> 
> What if I give you 1 million credits if Bonnar wins and you give me 300k if Andy wins? That way you can still squander the rest of your creds in the vBookie.


People are just cry babies who need to find things to bitch about.

Yesterday we had Rampage and Aldo/Frankie fights cancelled and today we got Anderson Silva, Stephan Bonnar, Nogueira to replace those cancelled fights. One of those fighters is the P4P best fighter on the planet, Another one is on a 3 fight wins streak and always comes to FIGHT and was part of the fight that helped shape MMA what it is today, and another one of them is a PRIDE legend.

That is great news.

Some people just like to whine and complain. Im sure you know their type in real life.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

War Bonnar!


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I love Bonnar.******* warrior! But he is going to get knocked out by Silva. Silva is just on a totaly another level than Bonnar..

this will be a easy payday for Silva..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

People love the opportunity to watch an open training or sparring. People love to watch training videos, interviews and old fight videos of these fighters, read what magazines have to say about them or even come here to trade info. UFC Fan Expo is a total success. All this is filling the gaps between fights, because I guess everybody feel these entertaining fighters fight too little per year. 

Now, after the exposed, why the hell anybody would not want to see Anderson Silva to perform live again in 2012 regardless his opponent. Pause......Ah, and the opponent happen to be a true warrior known for epic, entertaining, bloody battles belonging to a heavier division. Did I mention this is a substitute fight? Yes, I guess.

Anderson is the favourite? Sure. Bonnar will do everything to revert this? Of course. It will be great to watch.

Can't get any thumbs down for this event.



Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> I just thought of something. If the LHW title holder retains his title and Anderson beats Bonnar and GSP loses or does not want to move up north even in a catch weight bout...then something funny might happen. I mean look at how everything has transpired over the course of the month.
> 
> Juss sayin...


I was thinking about this yesterday.. 

And I know Dana would love to put Jones on the spot here. I just think he likes Anderson too much to press the issue.

Throw an extra 0 at the end of the check though and we may just see the greatest MMA superfight ever.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anderson Silva Vs GSP > Anderson Silva Vs Jon Jones.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson Silva Vs GSP > Anderson Silva Vs Jon Jones.


Jones all the way, I think GSP will provide less entertainment win or lose than Jones would.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson Silva Vs GSP > Anderson Silva Vs Jon Jones.


You mean probability to happen or match up personal preference?

IMO, GSP is just too small to go against Anderson. Even worse he is not fighting for while. I would prefer seeing Anderson trying to take the 205 belt to rest assure(90%??) his legacy would never be surpassed. I vote Anderson vs Jones and I agree with the extra zero on the paycheck to help him make up his mind.

It's wait and see.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Jones all the way, I think GSP will provide less entertainment win or lose than Jones would.





MMA-Sportsman said:


> You mean probability to happen or match up personal preference?
> 
> IMO, GSP is just too small to go against Anderson. Even worse he is not fighting for while. I would prefer seeing Anderson trying to take the 205 belt to rest assure(90%??) his legacy would never be surpassed. I vote Anderson vs Jones and I agree with the extra zero on the paycheck to help him make up his mind.
> 
> ...


To me, the GSP fight has been in the making for years. Jones wasn't even in the UFC when it was being talked about. To me, Jones is another generation and it'd be like Tyson fighting Larry Homes again.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Umm no he wasn't even close, I remember people calling Franklin a can crusher back then. The talent level that Franklin had faced always left a question mark. The LHW champion Rua? Belfort is fighting Jones next unless someone gets injured. Odds are Sonnen can't beat Rua a motivated Rampage or Machida.


lol at a motivated rampage. I guess he trains with healthy shogun. At this point in their careers shogun and jackson are pretty much just big names who are a shadow of their former selves.

nevertheless, the odds for anderson beating rua or jackson would probably be just as lopsided as they are with bonnar.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jhizzy said:


> lol at a motivated rampage. I guess he trains with healthy shogun. At this point in their careers shogun and jackson are pretty much just big names who are a shadow of their former selves.
> 
> nevertheless, the odds for anderson beating rua or jackson would probably be just as lopsided as they are with bonnar.


what are rampage or shogun going to do that anyone else hasn't against Anderson. Shogun's slow and out of shape always now, he destroyed his body training way too hard when he was younger. Rampage checked out 2 years ago, he's just so damn tough that fighting doesn't really hurt him. Anderson would probably knee Rampage ala Wandy Pride era.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You mean probability to happen or match up personal preference?
> 
> IMO, GSP is just too small to go against Anderson. Even worse he is not fighting for while. I would prefer seeing Anderson trying to take the 205 belt to rest assure(90%??) his legacy would never be surpassed. I vote Anderson vs Jones and I agree with the extra zero on the paycheck to help him make up his mind.
> 
> ...


Styles make fights and GSP has one option to win a fight with Silva and that's to put him on his back and keep him there. That's not going to be exciting to most.

Jones is bigger, stronger, longer and uses his advantages. His fightstyle makes for more excitement IMO.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Gave you a rep to equalize. I sense your frustration, but he's here to save the day. Gotta admire that. He's a soldier who goes into battle. As I posted in an older thread. Here's one of my favorite lines.
> 
> Marcus Aurelius: You have proven your valor once again, Maximus. Let us hope for the last time.
> Maximus: There is no one left to fight, sire.
> ...


Apreesh!

I am mega excited as a Silva fan to watch him fight someone who will bring it like Bonnar. It's an awesome fight that doesn't make sense.

I guess I'm just more disappointed in the situation of the UFC that this fight had to be made.

I'd RATHER have a super-fight ...but if this means we'll get to see more Spider doing what he does, then I'll head to the bar and watch all the haters get pissed off when Silva goes Matrix on him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> what are rampage or shogun going to do that anyone else hasn't against Anderson. Shogun's slow and out of shape always now, he destroyed his body training way too hard when he was younger. Rampage checked out 2 years ago, he's just so damn tough that fighting doesn't really hurt him. Anderson would probably knee Rampage ala Wandy Pride era.


A better skill set than anyone thats fought Silva other than hendo who's doping, a higher level of competition. 

I understand some Jones haters are going to come out of the woodwork but assuming Jones beats Belfort its hard to justify calling Silva the goat.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I understand some Jones haters are going to come out of the woodwork but assuming Jones beats Belfort its hard to justify calling Silva the goat.


No it won't be. Jones beating someone Anderson casually beat is not going to somehow make his accomplishments more impressive than Anderson. There is no doubt in my mind that Anderson would have beaten every fighter Jones has beat.

But how about we wait for Jones to hold his title for 6 or 7 years before we even talk about him in the same breath as Silva. Let him set the same kinds of records and build the kind of highlight reel Anderson has. Then we'll talk about him as GOAT.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jones beating a natural middleweight puts him above Silva? :laugh: Sure....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Jones beating a natural middleweight puts him above Silva? :laugh: Sure....


This. In fact, let us see Jones go up and dismantle a few HWs and then we'll talk.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

slapshot said:


> A better skill set than anyone thats fought Silva other than hendo who's doping, a higher level of competition.
> 
> I understand some Jones haters are going to come out of the woodwork but assuming Jones beats Belfort its hard to justify calling Silva the goat.


sure maybe they have more skill, but Shogun and Rampage's skillsets mean nothing when neither can/will employ them. Rampage plods like Hendo, Shogun gasses by the second round because he has destroyed himself. Being better once doesn't mean being better now. Shogun just beat a guy with one win in his last 5 and Rampage lost to Ryan Bader, realize they are both (way) over the hill. A prime Rampage would have knocked out Bader in the first and a prime Shogun would have toyed with Vera. The only guys that are top contenders that are in their prime are Evans or Machida, there are no other elite LHW's. In a year guys like Gustaffson will completely replace Shogun and Rampage.

Think about how Shogun would do against Thiago Silva, Anderson would tear him a new one


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Why is everyone hating on Maldonado? He's one of the best LHWs to watch and he has sick boxing.


I agree; that fight should be pretty good. This is short notice to save a card it isn't likely that the fights are going to make sense from a ranking point of view. The best you can do in a situation like this is put together fights that will be entertaining and that is what they did.

Andy and Bonnar are veterans who came up when your company didn't buy you expensive cars and make you a millionaire a few fights into your career. The current athletes need to step up in situations like this to preserve the future of the sport.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm actually pretty excited about this. I know it's not entirely a relevant fight but what's the harm in having a little fun in this sport every once in a while? I know for a fact that Bonnar will bing it. I just hope he tries to grapple with Silva because I think he actually has a bit of a chance.

And I agree with the above about Maldonado. In my opinion he should be 3-0 in the UFC. I thought he beat Kingsbury and Pokrajac even though they were close fights. Tex shouldn't take this fight lightly, and I doubt he is.

Nog vs. Herman will be interesting. Nogueira is showing his fight age but it's more with his movement rather than anything. His boxing has been looking very solid lately.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> what are rampage or shogun going to do that anyone else hasn't against Anderson. Shogun's slow and out of shape always now, he destroyed his body training way too hard when he was younger. Rampage checked out 2 years ago, he's just so damn tough that fighting doesn't really hurt him. Anderson would probably knee Rampage ala Wandy Pride era.


I agree.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This. In fact, let us see Jones go up and dismantle a few HWs and then we'll talk.


Agree.

People rag on Silva's opponents at 205. But Forrest was a champ who beat Rampage and Shogun himself. I'd like to see Jones go up and fight a Roy Nelson and a Frank Mir. 

Jones is a great talent but he is catching guys on the downside of their careers. Rampage, Shogun, Hendo would have been an old ass challenger, Belfort is what? 36 and a natural 185er? He has done what he has had to do and beat them soundly. But I'd like to see how he would do vs. say a Werdum? That would be a very close fight in my opinion.

Silva was once a top 2 WW of the world. He has been the best 185er for how many years now? And he some wins over 205er. A silly dismantling of one of the 205s former champs. WHich made that whole division look bad.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Jones beating a natural middleweight puts him above Silva? :laugh: Sure....



If you read the convo I'm not the one who brought up Belfort to legitimize a record, that was someone talking about Silva I just rebutted them by saying Jones is fighting him next. 

So stop taking statements out of context. 





Canadian Psycho said:


> This. In fact, let us see Jones go up and dismantle a few HWs and then we'll talk.


 

He will but the fact remains, Jones has a better record. With wins over fighters with more talent than everyone Silva has faced save one.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> He will but the fact remains, Jones has a better record. With wins over fighters with more talent than everyone Silva has faced save one.


That is hard to say as it is not anderson's fault. I'm sure if the UFC would give him Evans,Rampage,Machida,etc he would dismantle them just as easy as he done to Henderson,Forrest,Franklin,etc.

Plus you do technically Jon Jones lost to freaking Matt Hamill! From 2006-Now Anderson Silva has been hands down the most dominate force in MMA. Jones may go down as the Goat, but I don't think you will ever see a striker like Anderson Silva again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

marcthegame said:


> That is hard to say as it is not anderson's fault. I'm sure if the UFC would give him Evans,Rampage,Machida,etc he would dismantle them just as easy as he done to Henderson,Forrest,Franklin,etc.
> 
> Plus you do technically Jon Jones lost to freaking Matt Hamill! From 2006-Now Anderson Silva has been hands down the most dominate force in MMA. Jones may go down as the Goat, but I don't think you will ever see a striker like Anderson Silva again.


Personally, I see Jones' reign coming to an end at HW. I can't really see him getting past JDS or Cain Velasquez. I think HW just has too many beasts that would take advantage. He wouldnt be able to hold Cain back to put him on his back and he only needs one JDS punch to go out. I see him going down as maybe the greatest LHW champ of all time, but thats where itll end.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jon Jones technically has two losses. One to Matt Hamill and the other to a hydro poll.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

its all been said but i may aswell say it too....

woohoo!!! more anderson! always good. 153 - looking sweet!



this thread proves that no matter what happens ppl will find a way to complain. its a shame we have to spend so much time educating ppl on why they should be happy about seeing the greatest fighter ever fight sooner

bring it on


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Jon Jones technically has two losses. One to Matt Hamill and the other to a hydro poll.


I still think he won, he was only disqualified because he was banned for testing positive to illegal substances.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

JWP said:


> its all been said but i may aswell say it too....
> 
> woohoo!!! more anderson! always good. 153 - looking sweet!
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I still think he won, he was only disqualified because he was banned for testing positive to illegal substances.


+1 when the system will allow me to rep you.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> If you read the convo I'm not the one who brought up Belfort to legitimize a record, that was someone talking about Silva I just rebutted them by saying Jones is fighting him next.
> 
> So stop taking statements out of context.


I never said you did, if i had directly quoted you then you might have a point.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Man, do I hope Bonnar wins! I don't really think he will, but it would be awesome if did.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> +1 when the system will allow me to rep you.


How long does that shit take? I swear Ricky Hatton will return to boxing before I can rep half of these people. Wait, what?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How long does that shit take? I swear Ricky Hatton will return to boxing before I can rep half of these people. Wait, what?


Haha, word. I sometimes wonder how many reps people miss out on because of this.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> Haha, word. I sometimes wonder how many reps people miss out on because of this.


That gave me an idea to start up a poll to see if the admins can create a new rep system.

Started up a poll Bresk and fellow Gold members. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/105204-new-repping-system.html


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Haha, word. I sometimes wonder how many reps people miss out on because of this.


I'm not going to rep you until I get to steal your avatar.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm not going to rep you until I get to steal your avatar.


That's okay! :thumb03: Your reps don't hold much weight yet :wink01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> That's okay! :thumb03: Your reps don't hold much weight yet :wink01:


I'm the Manny Yarbrough of repping.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm the Manny Yarbrough of repping.


Haha more like the Manny Gamburyan. :hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Haha more like the Manny Gamburyan. :hug:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Bonnar uses that I'm going to personally hand him 10k


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Bonnar will make a fight out of it BUT he is getting finished. Il take bets on this all day.


You're probably right.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'd like to see Jones go up and fight a Roy Nelson and a Frank Mir.


Nelson would one punch him


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Really? 

Does Bonnar have compromising pictures of White with the Fertitta brothers or something?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> He will but the fact remains, Jones has a better record. With wins over fighters with more talent than everyone Silva has faced save one.


Hard to comprehend how you can affirm so enphatically that an oversize newbie like Jon Jones has a BETTER RECORD than Anderson Silva, who has almost 20 fights more under his belt, who fought in many other organisations around the world, ranging from WW, MW and LHW, being champion outside UFC and being the most dominant fighter who ever fought in UFC, still rolling at 38 years old.

To state Jones has a better record than Anderson's right now is just incomprehensible.

Even if Jones beats Silva in a fight tomorrow, his record won't be better than Anderson's just because of that. It would be like saying Frank Mir has a better Jiu Jitsu/submission record than Big Nog just because he submitted him in one occasion. 

Jones still has a long way ahead. Promising fighter, but it's still too early to put him in the same sentence with Anderson regarding, records, legacy or goat status.





Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Anderson Silva will finally get his first loss at UFC 153. Bonnar will overwhelm him with his vastly superior fighting skills. I'm calling it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hard to comprehend how you can affirm so enphatically that an oversize newbie like Jon Jones has a BETTER RECORD than Anderson Silva, who has almost 20 fights more under his belt, who fought in many other organisations around the world, ranging from WW, MW and LHW, being champion outside UFC and being the most dominant fighter who ever fought in UFC, still rolling at 38 years old.
> 
> To state Jones has a better record than Anderson's right now is just incomprehensible.
> 
> ...


And he's beat who exactly? Hendo and Belfort are the only 2 fighters he's faced that have serious ko power. 

Jones has faced fighters with a higher skill level. Rua, Machida Rampage and Evans are all at the top of the division. 

When I compare their opponents nobody Silva has beat other than Hendo should be expected to beat or even compete with those four. 

Who you beat and how you beat them matters.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Nelson would one punch him



Hahaha jones would destroy him.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

slapshot said:


> And he's beat who exactly? Hendo and Belfort are the only 2 fighters he's faced that have serious ko power.
> 
> Jones has faced fighters with a higher skill level. Rua, Machida Rampage and Evans are all at the top of the division.
> 
> ...


Rua is a shadow of his former self, and don't get me started on Rampage. Ime one of the biggest jones fans but he has nothing on silva. 

Silva has beat:

Belfort
Henderson (prime)
Sonnen 
Franklin twice (prime)

And even Forrest who two fights before had wins over both shogun and rampage.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I wouldn't say Henderson was in his prime and I don't know that Franklin was that much of a monster to begin with. Yes, he's top shelf, but even in his prime I don't think he'd beat the elite today. The argument does hold credence though, for sure. I think Jones has a tougher road to the future as LHW is much more stacked IMO, but that's different and remains to be seen if he'll get through all of those tests.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Rua is a shadow of his former self, and don't get me started on Rampage. Ime one of the biggest jones fans but he has nothing on silva.
> 
> Silva has beat:
> 
> ...


And rampage beat hendo, Rashad is 17-2 and Rua was the champ before Jones showed him that shadow. So how can one not give Jones the nod for at least having stiffer competition?

Look at the fighters Jones has beat and who those fighters beat and do the same with Silva. Maybe you don't come out of it with the same conclusion as I have but its far from "inconceivable."

I don't think that word means what he thinks it means.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> And rampage beat hendo, Rashad is 17-2 and Rua was the champ before Jones showed him that shadow. So how can one not give Jones the nod for at least having stiffer competition?
> 
> Look at the fighters Jones has beat and who those fighters beat and do the same with Silva. Maybe you don't come out of it with the same conclusion as I have but its far from "inconceivable."
> 
> I don't think that word means what he thinks it means.


I did not use the word "inconceivable", but wait, thanks, this is a way better word to describe your call. What your are saying is inconceivable. 
Anywhere fighters records are displayed in wins/losses. YOU are using this to highlight Rashad's record 17-2, but check who Rashad has wins against through his career and yet he went 5 rounds against Bones who is just waaay bigger. 

Have Jones been in any real battle? Did he fight almost 5 rounds under Chael Sonnen weight with a busted rib to get a sub in the very end? No, but Jones did step away from Sonnen. That's a new UFC record by Jones.

Although it was an epic battle (Silva x Sonnen)and a remarkable come back by the champ, that was recorded as a win and a win only. 

To state Jones has a better record than Anderson's is so inconceivable that it would denote plan childish bias or absolut unawareness of the meaning of the word "record". Record is what is recorded and Anderson has the better record in UFC, not compared to Jones's, compared to anyone's. Ipso facto. To try to discuss this is just to troll away.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon Jones has probably faced thougher oposition, but it's the in ring abilities which makes Anderson Silva a legend. All the records, the finishes, and the overall domination. Jon Jones has a 4 title fight streak, and like Anderson Silva will have some bad defences ahead of him if he decides to stay at LHW. Machida, Hendo and Belfort are all great defences, but there will be late replacements or guys on a 1 fight streak getting shots if he decides to keep going so it's understandable ot Silva.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I like the bonnar anderson fight allot and when the betting sites get way one sided i might throw some money on bonnar for fun as i will be rooting for him not because i dislike anderson but because i will always root for bonnar he is one of the last few true fighters


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anderson is my 3rd favourite fighter of all time, behind the Diaz brothers, but I can't help but to root for Bonnar. Reall all I want is a spectacular fight. Either Anderson finishes it or dominates amazingly, or Bonnar gets a 1 punch KP

EDIT

I just checked Bonnar's twitter. The dude is fuking awesome. He's posting links to BleacherReport saying "Thanks for shattering my little confidence" when they say he doesnt have a chance haha. It's like he doesnt know he's supposed to be this pro sportsman, and thinks "Shit, they want me too fight Anderson Silva? Fuk it, I'll give it a shot". I bet he isn't "planning" on winning either, but just wants to go in and have a fight of the year tear up with the best in the world.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I did not use the word "inconceivable", but wait, thanks, this is a way better word to describe your call. What your are saying is inconceivable.
> Anywhere fighters records are displayed in wins/losses. YOU are using this to highlight Rashad's record 17-2, but check who Rashad has wins against through his career and yet he went 5 rounds against Bones who is just waaay bigger.
> 
> Have Jones been in any real battle? Did he fight almost 5 rounds under Chael Sonnen weight with a busted rib to get a sub in the very end? No, but Jones did step away from Sonnen. That's a new UFC record by Jones.
> ...


You are obviously a Jones hater. Haters are like religious people, you can't use logic and common sense because they have made up their mind to have a specific opinion, regardless of the validity of said opinion.

The "Inconceivable" bit comes from "The Princess Bride" and I was poking fun. 

Incomprehensible, inconceivable whatever.

I don't think that word means what he think it means.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> You are obviously a Jones hater. Haters are like religious people, you can't use logic and common sense because they have made up their mind to have a specific opinion, regardless of the validity of said opinion.
> 
> The "Inconceivable" bit comes from "The Princess Bride"


So he's a Jones hater for disagreeing with you? It's not just a different point of view he obviously has to be blinded by a religious level of hatred for Jones for him to possibly disagree with you. That makes sense. Not pretentious at all.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> So he's a Jones hater for disagreeing with you? It's not just a different point of view he obviously has to be blinded by a religious level of hatred for Jones for him to possibly disagree with you. That makes sense. Not pretentious at all.


That's it you got me, I'm the hater now. /facepalm 

I'm not the one saying his opinion is incomprehensible. Sometimes I don't think you read posts... It's not that he's disagreeing with me it's that he's basically calling my opinion ludicrous when it's not.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Did I say hater or did you? Maybe he started the whole calling the opposing opinion inconceivable but you continued it. I'm not saying either side is right or wrong. I'm just saying both sides are kind of being dicks.

On a personal opinion side I don't believe that Jones has done enough to be mentioned anywhere close to Silva in GOAT rankings. I don't think he has passed GSP or Fedor. Hell I don't think his accomplishments have passed Hendo's yet but that's just my view on it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I tend to agree. Jones is obviously an impressive champion, but how does defeating a handful of challengers in your weight class make you the greatest fighter to ever live? If that's all it takes, why are none of us talking about JDS as a potential candidate? He's a young fighter who has made everyone he's fought look foolish and out of his league, including the then next Fedor, Cain Velasquez. 

Anderson Silva has fought in multiple weight classes. Jones has not (in fact, Jones only fights men smaller than he is). GSP has fought in super-fights. Jones has not. How does he merit a position above either man? I'm almost positive that he will one day reach that pinnacle, but he hasn't yet.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> That's it you got me, I'm the hater now. /facepalm
> 
> I'm not the one saying his opinion is incomprehensible. Sometimes I don't think you read posts... It's not that he's disagreeing with me it's that he's basically calling my opinion ludicrous when it's not.


GREEN is the same as RED = Person affirming that is color blind.

JONES NUMBERS are bigger than ANDERSON'S NUMBERS = Person is number blind(!?), or illiterated, or biased, never been to school or just incomprehensible for denying what is, at this very moment, common knowlege.



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well with all Jones has done, I don't think you can call Andy the GOAT of this era either without fighting Jones first.

P4P discussions are feudal, greatest of all time discussions are probably just as ambiguous.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I've always been a fan of Bonnar because of his heart, chin and character. Stephan likes to mix it up and push a brawl. That's a 1st rd., getting caught TKO loss stragety. This is a very bad match-up for Steph. We all saw what happened to Leben coming straight forward in Anderson's debut. He has matured over the years. Bonnar is smart and he could come up with an interesting gameplan. Cool that Bonnar is getting the nod at a title shot. He's a savy veteran fighter that is rarely in a boring fight. He may get beatdown at some point early in the fight but Stephan will go out on his shield to entertain the fans. The American Psycho is a cool cat and great asset to the UFC...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Well with all Jones has done, I don't think you can call Andy the GOAT of this era either without fighting Jones first.


Bullshit. Anderson had cemented his status as the GOAT before Jones even wrapped his first Bentley around a pole. He has done so much and set so many records. Provided more "oh shit!" moments than anyone else and you think he has to come up in weight to fight the young pup champion of LHW to prove he's the GOAT?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> It's not that he's disagreeing with me it's that he's basically calling my opinion ludicrous when it's not.


Man, you brought up the word "inconceivable". You brought up "hater". And now brings "ludicrous" as you feel upset. Really? You? Who few pages ago was calling me irrational for disagreeing?

Not personal, bro, but 8 is bigger than 5 in my book.





Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> GREEN is the same as RED = Person affirming that is color blind.
> 
> JONES NUMBERS are bigger than ANDERSON'S NUMBERS = Person is number blind(!?), or illiterated, or biased, never been to school or just incomprehensible for denying what is, at this very moment, common knowlege.
> 
> ...


The world is flat eh? GTFO you can talk shit and make a bunch of condescending insinuations about me if you think that helps your case but you can't look at the records of the fighters we are discussing and call your opinion common knowledge and state it like its fact, common opinion maybe sure but its not a fact. 

Jones has beat better fighters than Anderson Silva has that's a opinion but at least I can show how I came to that conclusion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Jones has beat better fighters than Anderson Silva has that's a opinion but at least I can show how I came to that conclusion.


Who is better, who is not is arguable, indeed. Records are not. RECORDS ARE FACTS.

I already showed you how I got my conclusion. I know how to count.

Chill, man.



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Who is better, who is not is arguable, indeed. Records are not. RECORDS ARE FACTS.
> 
> I already showed you how I got my conclusion. I know how to count.
> 
> ...


Then open your eyes and look at the records, lets look at who they beat and the records if those fighters. 

Don't tell me to "chill" and then start being a punk, I'm happy for you that you can count at least you can do something right.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Then open your eyes and look at the records, lets look at who they beat and the records if those fighters.
> 
> Don't tell me to "chill" and then start being a punk, I'm happy for you that you can count at least you can do something right.


And you're being a ******* tool. You need to chill out. He stated why he believes what he does as did you but only you are being an asshole about it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> And you're being a ******* tool. You need to chill out. He stated why he believes what he does as did you but only you are being an asshole about it.


The [email protected] if I am, I'm [email protected] tired of the same people insulting my intelligence in this forum, I'm not chilling shit. 

He stated some vague statements about Rua's shadow but I don't remember anything substantiating a opinion just that and his cocky punkass insults.

I always get tired of the [email protected] here and leave for long periods of time but for some reason i always come back w/e I'll just start going to a forum where nobody is alowed to insult anybody.

You are the last person that should say anything to anyone about conduct, you insult people, you troll people, you're a jerk to people because of their opinions..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calm down guys.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Silva has fought at both lhw, and mw. He holds the UFCs longest win streak and most title defenses. 

Jon Jones has fought at lhw and has defended his belt 3 times. One could make an argument the lhw division is just as thin as the mw division is right now, bringing into the question the legitimacy of Jones's opponents just like Silva's opponents. 

Fact of the matter, both guys are amazing, Silvas been doing what Jones is doing right now for like 3 times as long as him in the UFC, so no...Jones is nowhere near AS level right now.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

So, who thinks Bonnar has a chance here, really? Not to use MMAth or anything, but if he barely holds his own with Griffin, he's headed for a major derailment with Silva.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

we've seen he can grapple, Carlson Gracie BJJ, good striking, good chin....it's a long shot, but I'll be cheering him on.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

HexRei said:


> So, who thinks Bonnar has a chance here, really? Not to use MMAth or anything, but if he barely holds his own with Griffin, he's headed for a major derailment with Silva.


It's still a fight. I think that this fight has a very high probability to go the Silva-Leben way, but it's nonetheless a fight where anything can happen. Nobody is immune to a lucky punch. On the ground, I don't know. Bonnar is a big man with some jits not to be underestimated.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Ludinator said:


> Hahaha jones would destroy him.


How?

Wouldn't be able to get him down, wouldn't be able to hurt him standing, and wouldn't be able to take Nelson's punches back.

Easy win for Nelson. Would look like Nelson vs Struve.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Bonnar has a better chin than Forrest and is mentally stronger when losing a fight.. punching power is pretty similar too which will not be enough to drop someone like Andy even if he does land. with the right game plan Bonnar could take him down a couple times but probably wont be able to do much with it besides get himself subbed..

however bonnar did give john jones a pretty close fight, but that was a while ago


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This break from live UFC is killing me.. It feels like it's been months since the last card.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> This break from live UFC is killing me.. It feels like it's been months since the last card.


We are going to get a card for 4 straight weeks though and the Fuel card is absurdly good for a third tier event.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> This break from live UFC is killing me.. It feels like it's been months since the last card.


Same here.


People who think the UFC should put on less events.

Go F*** yourself!!!

I will not let your shit opinion have me going through UFC withdrawals. Im sweaty all over! I feel cold and hot! My legs are restless. THIS SUCKS! I need my UFC Fix bad and i need it now >_<


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> We are going to get a card for 4 straight weeks though and the Fuel card is absurdly good for a third tier event.


Yeah we do have some really great fights coming up.

Can't wait for Benavidez V Mighty Mouse, Vinny's return, I love watching Oliveira and TJ Grant.. If Vitor KOed Bones I would cry with joy.



SideWays222 said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> People who think the UFC should put on less events.
> ...



Brother you are speaking my language! I don't care who fights, I just love watching fights. The more the merrier!

To the people complaining about Anderson Silva V Bonner..

Anderson is the only warrior of the old guard that has adapted his style as the game has evolved and stayed unbeatable for the entire time, no young blood has threatened this man, he's the Michael Jordan of MMA. 37 years old and still destroying everybody in his path. 37 years old, most guys retire around that age, I don't know of any fighter older than him that is top 20 in their division that isn't on TRT. The guy is superhuman, some might say he has spider blood.. A month ago Anderson told the world that he was going to have a break from fighting until 2013, we had all accepted this, now for Anderson Silva, the greatest fighter to have ever existed, to fight again so soon, and on short notice in my opinion should be met with praise to him, and happiness and joy amongst us MMA diehards. We all know Stephan Bonnar is game, the guy can take a beating. This will make for a very entertaining fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

osmium said:


> We are going to get a card for 4 straight weeks though and the Fuel card is absurdly good for a third tier event.


5 cards in 4 weeks then a 2 week break and then 3 cards a 2 week break and then 3 cards in 2 weeks.

September 29th is going to be nuts, Facebook prelims start at about noon and then you have 21 fights spread till about midnight with the Melendez/Heally card.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It does kinda seem like ages when i stayed up all night, cooked and was excited for a UFC card. This weekend!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah man. I usually stay up until 3am, trying to make my cans last, not caring who is fighting next, if it's a good card or not. I love fighting, simple as that. If they had an event every single night of the week I'd be exstatic with it.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Good on Bonnar for stepping up but hes the kind of guy that wants to put on a show, he is going to get killed.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah man. I usually stay up until 3am, trying to make my cans last


I get a 6 pack, drink 4 before the 3rd fight then sip the last 2...but i start sipping every 3 seconds then have nothing for the main event


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I see a very interesting match as Bonnar is considerably taller than Anderson, a restless kickboxer and has good BJJ credentials. 

I am sure Anderson is not taking this lightly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I get a 6 pack, drink 4 before the 3rd fight then sip the last 2...but i start sipping every 3 seconds then have nothing for the main event


I usually go with a 12 pack and straight drinking about 9pm. The fighting starts at around 3am so I've hammered a few into me by then. I'm usually nursing my last can in the co main event and basically pretending to myself that I still have a can in the main event as I hold a completley empty one haha.


----------

